# Can I buy a TREK Frameset?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

How much are the Trek frame sets?
I only see complete bikes on their site.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> How much are the Trek frame sets?
> I only see complete bikes on their site.


You have to go to their frame-only site...
http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

The only one you can officially buy is the madone ssl. You can build it on the project one website. If you talk to your deal you may be able to get a "warranty frame" but that may take some finagling.


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> You have to go to their frame-only site...
> http://www.hongfu-bikes.com/Prclass.asp?Id=1


You must be confused.
That looks like the Scott/Specialized site to me.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Comedians in here for sure.....

Seriously, All the nice frame manufacturers have frames for sale. 
Why does Trek force bike parts down your throat?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

skygodmatt said:


> Seriously, All the nice frame manufacturers have frames for sale.
> Why does Trek force bike parts down your throat?


You can buy framesets from Trek, they just aren't shown easily on the consumer site...just the complete bikes.

The Madone 5.5, 6.5, and 6.9 SSL frames are all available to purchase through a dealer.
As are the 7 and 9-series Speed Concept frame models.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

tbb001 said:


> You can buy framesets from Trek, they just aren't shown easily on the consumer site...just the complete bikes.
> 
> The Madone 5.5, 6.5, and 6.9 SSL frames are all available to purchase through a dealer.
> As are the 7 and 9-series Speed Concept frame models.


Brian,

Thanks for your help. I am planning to change my 5 series madone frame to 6.9SSL. I am getting 56 instead of 54.

I have a complete Sram red, so if I order the frame, I will order wih seat post, stem and BB, or I can use my old BB. I just want to easily move everyting from OLD fram to the NEW one without much hassle.

Please give me an average price of the frame if it is livestrong, and how long will it take to finish. I need a professional painter to paint it for me, I can see some parts in my old frame is very smooth and others are little rough. It is only by feeling but look is perfect.


Appreciate your help.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

You can find them on Ebay as well. Often brand new. No frame warranty though.


----------



## jellis25 (Oct 6, 2009)

zakyma said:


> Please give me an average price of the frame if it is livestrong, and how long will it take to finish. I need a professional painter to paint it for me, I can see some parts in my old frame is very smooth and others are little rough. It is only by feeling but look is perfect.


1. Click http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/projectone/model/madone69ssl/
2. Click "Madone 6.9SSL" in the top left corner. (Change the current bike model)
3. Click Madone 6.9 SSL Frameset
4. Choose your color, stem, seat mast cap and headset

The base price is $3,674.98 with rxxxl stem and aero superlight headset. The price for both the livestrong 1274 and the unity paint is $5,354.97. $178.50 less if you get rxl stem and IS8 headset.

I hope this helps.


----------

